# Will not eat meat!! HELP??



## brittaddair (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello!!!

My love-bug Oakley will NOT eat meat. I have tried chicken, turkey, beef, and trout. I have had him over 6 months now and thought that he would eventually eat meat. I have him on Dorman Exotics hedgehog mix ( Authority Indoor Formula, Wellness Indoor Health, Halo Spot's Stew Sensitive Formula Turkey Recipe, Authority Sensitive Solutions Formula, Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula, and Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck) and he loves it. I have never saw him even try meat and when I give him a small sample it is always untouched the next morning =[. He loves his mealies and crickets. The only thing I have had success with thus far besides those is pumpkin. Is it okay that he isn't eating meat? Should I try something like minced meat (baby food)? Also, I have been unsuccessful with fruits/veggies that I have tried except pomegranate :? I am just looking for some guidance in what I may be doing wrong and what I could do better  Any advice is very appreciated! I want to make sure my little cuddle buddy is being fed correctly.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Some hedgehogs just won't eat meat. Kashi won't touch anything other than mealworms and kibbles. I've tried every snack imaginable. He had a couple of licks of the turkey baby food, but that's pretty much as successful as it gets :lol: I really wouldn't worry too much as long as he is still getting some insects and eating his kibble


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Chicken, turkey, beef, and trout are not naturally a part of a hedgehog's diet so I wouldn't be concerned if he doesn't want it. If he's eating kibble and insects than he's fine.


----------

